# Chamber Music & Art



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

I went to a chamber music concert tonight, what an exciting time! There were three pieces of vocal music, a Spohr, a Mozart and Mahler's Symphony No. 4, which was arranged for a chamber ensemble and simply fantastic. The Jupiter Chamber Players did their usual superb job, and it was a full house to boot (in a great old church). If anyone here's in NYC and interested in chamber music, please go to www.jupitersymphony.com and see what great music is. On top of all that, I bought a piece of art from Michael McNamara, an artist who has the makings of an O'Keefe or a Hopper. He showed about 12 pieces, mostly New York Cityscapes. Beautiful stuff. I think he sold about 7 pieces, I'm really pleased for him. Any chamber music lovers here?
Cheers,
Steve

Niceness is an overrated quality. Being nice is how a man pays his way into the party if he hasn't the guts to be tough or the class to be brilliant. - James Abbott McNeil Whistler


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

I am absolutely a chamber music lover. The Florida city in which I reside holds an annual chamber music festival along with master classes. It attracts top notch musicians and is just one of the many musical events in my arts oriented town.


----------



## Thracozaag (Sep 5, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by smlaz_
> 
> I went to a chamber music concert tonight, what an exciting time! There were three pieces of vocal music, a Spohr, a Mozart and Mahler's Symphony No. 4, which was arranged for a chamber ensemble and simply fantastic. The Jupiter Chamber Players did their usual superb job, and it was a full house to boot (in a great old church). If anyone here's in NYC and interested in chamber music, please go to www.jupitersymphony.com and see what great music is. On top of all that, I bought a piece of art from Michael McNamara, an artist who has the makings of an O'Keefe or a Hopper. He showed about 12 pieces, mostly New York Cityscapes. Beautiful stuff. I think he sold about 7 pieces, I'm really pleased for him. Any chamber music lovers here?
> Cheers,
> ...


 Movado is sponsoring a chamber music series over at the new Baryshnikov Arts Center, the next concert is the 13th (and free!)

koji


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I've always enjoyed going to a chamber music concert or a concert featuring a small choir. Too bad they are somewhat rare occurrences for me.


----------



## rws (May 30, 2004)

Thanks, smlaz, for letting me know about this series. I live near enough to New York city that an occasional evening in town is quite possible.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Always nice to hear that an AAAC Frater is a devotee of good music. 

Joe


----------



## smlaz (May 13, 2005)

Always a pleasure to hear of others appreciating fine music. I'm trying my best to bring the average age down at the Jupiter series, so if anyone would like to join me just let me know. They play on Mondays throughout the season, I think it's twice a month.
Best,
Steve

Niceness is an overrated quality. Being nice is how a man pays his way into the party if he hasn't the guts to be tough or the class to be brilliant. - James Abbott McNeil Whistler


----------



## erasmus (Sep 26, 2004)

I echo the sentiments expressed here regarding chamber music. It's a wonderfully satisfying art/music form. For those on the west coast, I recommend wholeheartedly Southwest Chamber Music (). They're based in Pasadena and have a superb summer festival at the Huntington Garden. Their latest album was just nominated for 2 Grammys - small ensemble and best classical album.

"Ease and grace in everything" - Gracian


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Dear Lord, no more Mahler!

Otherwise though, I like chamber music. 

CT


----------



## burnedandfrozen (Mar 11, 2004)

I also like chamber music as well but I'm the only one in my social circle to like classical/broque music. As such I don't attend concerts because I have no one to go with. A couple friends of mine can tolorate it but they won't spend the money to go and if I offer to pay their ticket I always fear they will flake at the last minute and I'll be stuck with the extra ticket. LA is the flake capital of the world I sometimes think. Not too many ticket scalpers out in front of the concert halls I would think.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_
> 
> Dear Lord, no more Mahler!
> 
> CT


But why??? [}] In a way, though, you're right - there's too much Mahler around these days (in fact it's a topic of Alex Ross' insightful essay, which can be found here:
)

I've never heard the Fourth arranged for a chamber ensembles, but of all his symphonies I suppose this one lends itself most easily to such translation.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm quite fond of chamber music.

The Southwest Chamber Music recitals at the Huntington are very pleasant. 

I'm tempted to list the Trout Quintet or Schubert's Octet as my current favorite on the thread asking about one's favorite song.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm fortunate in having easy access to the St. Paul Chamber Orchestra. I've seen them about 10 times at performances that were either free for students or nearly so. Their signature is Mozart's 23rd. Normally, I'd not be interested in such a standard, but hearing them play it, it's like the first time all over again.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Took my wife on her birthday last week to see the Voices of Ascension Choir and Orchestra (NYC) perform various works by Bach. Beautiful concert.


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

smlaz,

Thank-you for posting this topic!

Classical music is the most important aspect of my life, and if as a musician my expertise lies primarily in keyboard and Anglican Church music, I have a profound love of chamber music.

Living in London, I must highjack an American saying: "So many concerts, so little time". New Yorkers would certainly understand.

A current chamber favorite of mine is the Dvorak 2nd Piano Quartet. Stupendous. I would highly recommend it to those that want to move beyond the better known Piano Quintet.

I didn't know there was a "Mahler" on AAAC. (As a Brit I prefer Elgar, but that is outside the scope of the present topic.) I have heard the chamber transcription of the 4th Symphony and find it of moderate interest. More striking is an organ transcription of the 5th Symphony played by David Briggs at Gloucester Cathedral. It will be found on Priory 649.

Priory CDs are distributed in the US through Albany Distributors but I do not believe they sell to the general public. From what I have seen in my limited experience with US retailers, Priory CDs are sparesly stocked. This is true even in the UK.

"The Bishop of _Rome_ hath no jurisdiction in this Realm of _England_."
Thomas Cranmer, _The Book of Common Prayer_, Article XXXVII.​


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

Jason--I love Elgar's Enigma Variations...just listened to the CD a couple of nights ago. I also enjoy the classical music magazines published in UK...Grammophone, BBC Music, and Classical FM. I pay a pretty high price for them here in the States (roughly $8-10/per issue), but they are worth it. We have nothing comparable here.

Caught a concert by violinist Leila Josefowicz in September in Harrisburg, Pa. She is fantastic.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Jason Evans_
> 
> smlaz,
> A current chamber favorite of mine is the Dvorak 2nd Piano Quartet. Stupendous. I would highly recommend it to those that want to move beyond the better known Piano Quintet.


Dvorak is one of my favorite second-tier composers. Do try to track down the Op 97 viola quintet (often partnered with the better-known "American" Quartet on recordings). During my freshman year in college, that was the piece that welcomed the weekend-- and accompanied a lot of gin & orange juice.

Also, Heifetz, Piatagorsky and Pennario did a recording of the Op 65 Trio in f-minor that will make you gasp.


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> Took my wife on her birthday last week to see the Voices of Ascension Choir and Orchestra (NYC) perform various works by Bach. Beautiful concert.


was this the group that provided the live soundtrack to the old B&W film, The Passion of Joan of Arc??? Score by philip glass....

AZTEC

**************************************


----------



## n/a (Sep 4, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by ReppStripe_
> 
> Jason--I love Elgar's Enigma Variations...just listened to the CD a couple of nights ago. I also enjoy the classical music magazines published in UK...Grammophone, BBC Music, and Classical FM. I pay a pretty high price for them here in the States (roughly $8-10/per issue), but they are worth it.
> 
> We have nothing comparable here.


Actually you do- Fanfare. It 's a fine magazine with many reviews often very well written. Do locate a copy. I confess to being a Gramophone addict, especially John Steane's writings on British church music.

It warms my heart to know of an American that likes Elgar. Cheers to you!

"The Bishop of _Rome_ hath no jurisdiction in this Realm of _England_."
Thomas Cranmer, _The Book of Common Prayer_, Article XXXVII.​


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I think that is the _Voices of Light_ that was on the Passion of Joan of Arc.


----------

